# Mill ID help



## jmhoying (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello,
  I picked up a mill yesterday and it's a bit of a mystery.  The owner said that years ago, the head of his Bridgeport locked up so he replaced it with the head off of a Millport.  Although the mill body is in good condition, I'm questioning if it is indeed a Bridgeport body.  The only markings (clues) on it is a safety sticker from Enco.  Did all Bridgeports have the logo cast into the arm?  Here are a few photos.






Thanks for any help,
Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## Rennkafer (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm thinking you might have an import mill.  The big lump above the column ways isn't something I've ever seen on a real BP but a bunch of the Taiwanese mills have them (mine included).


----------



## Richard King (Aug 29, 2013)

I also think it is not a Bridgeport as I have never seen the bump too plus the cover on the back of the colum.  Another thing is to look at the table end brackets and see if they are pinned either by a roll pin of taper pin.  I don't believe Millport pined those brackets. Also Millports use a cheap lube pump and Bridgeport uses a BiJur.  Take a few more pic's on the machine on all sides.   I just looked again at the Pictures.  Bridgeport uses one table lock that one has 2.  Plus like you said I have never not seen the name Bridgeport on the ram.   

 Millports  don't have the resale price as a Bridgeport and are less quality all around.  If they are well cared for like anything else they are a 1/2 way decent machine.

Rich


----------



## Rennkafer (Aug 30, 2013)

Richard King said:


> Bridgeport uses one table lock that one has 2.



Later Bridgeports have two... I'm not sure what year they added the second one.


----------

